
CSS3 Brushed-Metal Buttons - taylorbuley
http://lab.simurai.com/css/metal/
======
MattBearman
I'm surprised no one else has upvoted this (unless its a repost I missed). Ok,
it doesn't work in many browsers, and would probably be more efficient in an
image/canvas. But it's still bloody impressive!

